# logging in ireland..including a 395 xp ruined



## alanmurt (Sep 1, 2013)

some work photos..sitka spruce and lodgepole pine in galway


----------



## 1270d (Sep 1, 2013)

Saw get crushed by a tree or errant forwarder operator? Nice wood, I'd like some seat time in the harvester there.


----------



## alanmurt (Sep 1, 2013)

1270d said:


> Saw get crushed by a tree or errant forwarder operator? Nice wood, I'd like some seat time in the harvester there.



yeah, forwarder operator..its the boss's saw, not mine thank god..last load coming out on a friday evening...was nobodys fault really...was some huge spruce on that job(well huge for ireland). harvester is too small for those jobs really..he's looking for a full time harvester driver!!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 1, 2013)

thanks for the pics. yep, seen that happen before only it was skidder op.


----------



## roberte (Sep 1, 2013)

alanmurt said:


> some work photos..sitka spruce and lodgepole pine in galway



nice wood, not nice saw, ouch :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## flashhole (Sep 1, 2013)

Ruined is not an adequate description for the saw. Glad it wasn't yours. Nice pics otherwise.


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 1, 2013)

flashhole said:


> Ruined is not an adequate description for the saw. Glad it wasn't yours. Nice pics otherwise.



Not really, just parts really, it could run again, #### happens.

Thanks for the pics, great to see another place.


----------



## alanmurt (Sep 2, 2013)

hammerlogging said:


> Not really, just parts really, it could run again, #### happens.
> 
> Thanks for the pics, great to see another place.



thats what i said, he hasn't got around to examining it fully..he's still too sickened


----------



## WhistlePunk99 (Sep 2, 2013)

Decent sized pole wood. Looks like the saw was trying to claim workers comp :help: Surprised they dont use a few hand fallers for the wood a machine cant handle.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 2, 2013)

The thing to remember about Ireland is any wood that is for logging is managed and generally on the small side compared to what where used to in the states. Don't get me wrong they have some really nice wood in places like Killarney... but its a National park and so no touching. So what you see in them pictures is big wood. You thank sheep and Cromwell for Ireland's lack of decent forest:eek2:


----------



## bustedup (Sep 2, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> The thing to remember about Ireland is any wood that is for logging is managed and generally on the small side compared to what where used to in the states. Don't get me wrong they have some really nice wood in places like Killarney... but its a National park and so no touching. So what you see in them pictures is big wood. You thank sheep and Cromwell for Ireland's lack of decent forest:eek2:



and over this side the commission lol


----------



## 1270d (Sep 2, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Surprised they dont use a few hand fallers for the wood a machine cant handle.



One would assume(maybe incorrectly) that the saw was in the woods because a faller brought it there. It could have walked though


----------



## roberte (Sep 2, 2013)

1270d said:


> One would assume(maybe incorrectly) that the saw was in the woods because a faller brought it there. It could have walked though




:hmm3grin2orange:otstir:


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 2, 2013)

1270d said:


> One would assume(maybe incorrectly) that the saw was in the woods because a faller brought it there. It could have walked though



Well, considering where the comment came from:hmm3grin2orange:2 weeks just flies by!


----------



## alanmurt (Sep 3, 2013)

WhistlePunk99 said:


> Decent sized pole wood. Looks like the saw was trying to claim workers comp :help: Surprised they dont use a few hand fallers for the wood a machine cant handle.



we do..it's me, and the boss does it when theres enough for 2 sawmen...


----------



## bustedup (Sep 3, 2013)

alanmurt said:


> we do..it's me, and the boss does it when theres enough for 2 sawmen...



What some of the guys mean is that there no where near the fallers this side of the pond as there is stateside.


----------



## dk27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Dumb question I know.
But,what did happen to all the trees in Ireland?
How the heck does one drive a log truck there!
I could Barely keep a sub sub compact on the road.
Family and i had a wonderful trip there last summer. :sheep:


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 3, 2013)

1: many trees where cut to build ships in defense against the Spanish, French, and whoever the Brits thought consituted a threat...

2: more where cut to provide grazing land for sheep.

3: whatever was left was burned by Sir Oliver Cromwell so that those Irish still alive and not sold as slaves in the Carribean couldn't heat there homes or hide in the bushes and fight back, hence the term to hell or conoughct (spelling...) note it didn't work...

The trucks are flat nosed and run short logs... with a loader in the middle.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 3, 2013)

besides the roads aren't that bad its just the speed limits your not used to... 100k is really only 63mph, so what if its on a winding country lane that would normally be 25-35 mph here in the states... with tour buses and lorrys taking equal space... any way the mirrors are spring loaded on purpose and maybe you noticed the hubcaps are all zip tied on?:cool2:


----------



## alanmurt (Sep 4, 2013)

bustedup said:


> What some of the guys mean is that there no where near the fallers this side of the pond as there is stateside.



i'm aware of that..i wouldn't mind trying it over there...surely the money cant be any worse than here..


----------



## alanmurt (Sep 4, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> 1: many trees where cut to build ships in defense against the Spanish, French, and whoever the Brits thought consituted a threat...
> 
> 2: more where cut to provide grazing land for sheep.
> 
> ...



*connaught*, close enough...yeah you've got the jist of it there with cromwell..but in saying that, these days it's the irish politicians themselves thats screwing ireland....anyway, back to timber


----------



## bustedup (Sep 4, 2013)

alanmurt said:


> i'm aware of that..i wouldn't mind trying it over there...surely the money cant be any worse than here..



Different world bro........Eh bit controversial this but ifn ya fall GOL style then ya might not wanna go to the PNW lol .......also ya might want to get used to running bigger bars lol........best of luck to ya tho getting a visa might not be so easy .......it costs a bit for comp to sponsor ya


----------



## Oldtimer (Sep 4, 2013)

Alan, in the one picture, I see trees rubbed up at the base. Why for?

Thanks for the pictures! One day, I want to go see the Emerald Isle and after that, Scotland. I have Irish, Scot, Welsh, and plain old English in me, with some Norse too. I think I would never want to leave if I get there..


----------



## flashhole (Sep 4, 2013)

The Emerald Isle has an appeal to me too. My wife is Irish. That makes me Irish by penetration.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Sep 4, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Alan, in the one picture, I see trees rubbed up at the base. Why for?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures! One day, I want to go see the Emerald Isle and after that, Scotland. I have Irish, Scot, Welsh, and plain old English in me, with some Norse too. I think I would never want to leave if I get there..



hey OT, good to see ya. yer lineage sounds like mine, tho I found out i'm more scot than English.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 4, 2013)

don't worry about the gol thing more and more tree service monkeys are using it... there is a large outfit that drives orange trucks... they tend to make a mess of straight falling jobs, Hel they can barely limb the ####ing things...

As far as leaving Ireland to come back here... very tough decision... this was at the height of the Celtic F'ing Tiger BS and I had 3 job offers but no visa and no proof I'm 1/2 Irish... (the rest is mutt:wink2


----------



## bustedup (Sep 4, 2013)

northmanlogging said:


> don't worry about the gol thing more and more tree service monkeys are using it... there is a large outfit that drives orange trucks... they tend to make a mess of straight falling jobs, Hel they can barely limb the ####ing things...
> 
> As far as leaving Ireland to come back here... very tough decision... this was at the height of the Celtic F'ing Tiger BS and I had 3 job offers but no visa and no proof I'm 1/2 Irish... (the rest is mutt:wink2



I was pulling ya leg bout GOL lol........but getting a visa is not the easiest thing .......finding a comp to sponsor ya isn't easy due to costs etc and the rules and regs that are attached .......not being a kill joy juss practical lol........There are other things that ya won't qualify for stateside that ya do where ya at...............best of luck to ya tho


----------



## alanmurt (Sep 5, 2013)

Oldtimer said:


> Alan, in the one picture, I see trees rubbed up at the base. Why for?
> 
> Thanks for the pictures! One day, I want to go see the Emerald Isle and after that, Scotland. I have Irish, Scot, Welsh, and plain old English in me, with some Norse too. I think I would never want to leave if I get there..



this is for the harvester head to fit aroun if the 'toes' are too big...we also do it when felling them with saws, its for the mill, they want nice uniform logs...fussy as ####


----------



## alanmurt (Sep 5, 2013)

bustedup said:


> Different world bro........Eh bit controversial this but ifn ya fall GOL style then ya might not wanna go to the PNW lol .......also ya might want to get used to running bigger bars lol........best of luck to ya tho getting a visa might not be so easy .......it costs a bit for comp to sponsor ya



..GOL style?


----------



## bustedup (Sep 5, 2013)

alanmurt said:


> ..GOL style?



LOL type and style of falling ......face.....plunge......leave strap.......release .....there are variations on the swedish log dance lol.............kinda suits small sticks wouldn't recommend one larger things ....in fact wouldn't recommend period lol.....but hey juss me lol


Ifn ya working regular where your at then I'd stick there ...........


----------



## dk27 (Sep 5, 2013)

any way the mirrors are spring loaded 



Yea, but the brush on the blind side isn't
I'm surprised the rental place didn't file a claim against us :hmm3grin2orange:
Thanks for the lesson on the history


----------

